# [ReiserFS] Imposible borrar un fichero tras corrupción

## pacho2

La corrupción del sistema de archivos la relaté aquí  :Wink: 

Mi situación es la siguiente:

Tras la corrupción del sistema de archivos y la recuperación de lo posible borro el directorio /lost+found (donde se guarda toda la basura generada tras el percance). Veo que no puedo borrar el fichero paride.ko (parece que en sus orígenes era un módulo  :Very Happy: ). Lo único que puedo hacer es moverlo de un directorio a otro, pero sin cambiarlo de partición (una lástima, ya que está en la partición raíz). Además, sólo lo puedo mover usando nautilus o konqueror al estilo Window$, el comando mv no funciona.

Los comandos normales de consola no funcionan, ya que, aunque se ve que el fichero (o lo que quede de él) está ahí, la shell cree que no hay nada, de forma que me encuentro con fallos de este estilo:

```

du -sh /root/

du: no se puede acceder a «/root/Desktop/438808_15462/paride.ko»: No existe

el fichero o el directorio

209M    /root/

ls -la

ls: paride.ko: No existe el fichero o el directorio

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  80 dic 22 11:10 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 304 dic 22 11:23 ..

rm -rf 438808_15462/

rm: no se puede borrar el directorio «438808_15462/»: El directorio no está

vacío

rm paride.ko

rm: no se puede borrar «paride.ko»: No existe el fichero o el directorio

(con -f no dice nada pero no lo borra)

file paride.ko

paride.ko: cannot open 'paride.ko' : (No such file or directory)

```

He probado a borrarlo con midnight-commander, pero nada, muestra un interrogante a su lado y es incapaz de borrarlo:

imagen con interrogante

imposibilidad de mc para borrarlo

tampoco lo puede abrir

Con konqueror sólo veo que hay un directorio que no puedo borrar, porque no está vacío (aunque konqueror cree que no hay nada dentro):

konqueror no puedo borrarlo

konqueror cree que no hay nada

konqueror no muestra nada en el directorio

Con nautilus (que parece más listo  :Wink:  ) sí que puedo ver que hay un fichero, pero al intentar borrarlo, éste desaparece y al intentar borrar el directorio que lo contiene me da un error que recuerda que Miguel de Icaza es el autor de midnight-commander  :Wink: 

Nautilus muestra el fichero

Al intentar manipular el fichero, éste desaparece

nautilus detecta el extraño fichero de 0 bytes

nautilus no puede borrarlo

Otra cosa muy curiosa es que si creo un paride.ko:

```
touch paride.ko
```

Me aparecen dos ficheros "normales" con el mismo nombre y la misma fecha (1 de enero de 1970, que asco me da esa fecha, que siempre aparece en este tipo de problemas  :Very Happy: ), pero al intentar borrarlos vuelvo al comienzo, en el que tengo un directorio teóricamente vació pero con restos del putrefacto paride.ko.

Los links van a imagenes donde podéis ver los errores y pasos que voy siguiendo. Sé que es posible que a alguien se le ocurra la idea de formatear /dev/hda1, pero no estoy dispuesto a volver a instalarme gentoo desde 0  :Smile: 

Saludos y gracias

----------

## alexlm78

Estas usando Reiser o Resier4????

----------

## pacho2

Reiserfs v3  :Smile: 

Gracias por el interés por el tema

----------

## alexlm78

Poruqe no intetas con un CD cd rescate como esl SystemRescue e intentas borrar los archivos, no desde tu sistema, que se me ocurre que pueda ser el registro de propio FS que no deba liberar esos por alguna razon.

Intentalo y me cuentas, sino le buscamos otra solucion.

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> Poruqe no intetas con un CD cd rescate como esl SystemRescue e intentas borrar los archivos, no desde tu sistema, que se me ocurre que pueda ser el registro de propio FS que no deba liberar esos por alguna razon.
> 
> Intentalo y me cuentas, sino le buscamos otra solucion.
> 
> Saluditos.

 

Gracias por la idea, en cuanto vuelva a casa la probaré. Yo también creo que es algo que se quedó en el registro del reiserfs, la pega es que aún tengo una duda (aunque eso no quita que pruebe lo que me has dicho  :Wink: ): para borrar el fichero necesitaré montar la partición, en el instante que monte la partición ¿no volverá a suceder lo mismo, ya que reiserfs la chequea y gestiona?

Saludos y gracias

----------

## alexlm78

Es probable, pero en tu lugar haria esto:

1. Inico con el cd y todo, blabalbla...

2. Antes de montar la particion, pasale un fsck, para que verifique que todo este bien, yo diria que lo pases unas tres veces apra estar bien serguro

3. Esto te dara alguna informacion si hay errores, que con esta seria un poco mas facil una solucion alternativa. copiala y posteala.

4. Ahora si montas la particion e intentas borrar, si es que no lo hizo ya el fsck al revisar todo el sistema de archivos

solo asegurate que el Live tiene soporte para reiser!!!

Saluditos y suerte.

----------

## pacho2

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> Es probable, pero en tu lugar haria esto:
> 
> 1. Inico con el cd y todo, blabalbla...
> 
> 2. Antes de montar la particion, pasale un fsck, para que verifique que todo este bien, yo diria que lo pases unas tres veces apra estar bien serguro
> ...

 

El livecd que usaría sería el de gentoo 2005.0, que supongo que tendrá soporte (  :Question:  ), la pega es que a mi eso de fsck ya me da un poco de canguis   :Confused:  , tantos sistemas de archivos han muerto en sus manos (Reiserfs, EXT3, EXT2)... ¿con qué opciones debería correrlo?

Gracias

----------

## Stolz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> El livecd que usaría sería el de gentoo 2005.0, que supongo que tendrá soporte (  ), la pega es que a mi eso de fsck ya me da un poco de canguis   , tantos sistemas de archivos han muerto en sus manos (Reiserfs, EXT3, EXT2)... ¿con qué opciones debería correrlo?
> 
> Gracias

 

Yo arrancaria con ese LiveCD (sí tiene soporte para Reiser3 )y ejecutaria sobre la particion afectada:

```
# reiserfsck  --check --fix-fixable /dev/hdX
```

Creo que ese comando es "seguro", es decir, no te puede dañar los datos (mas de lo que ya esten  :Wink: ). Despues, desde el propio LiveCD, monta la particion e intenta eliminarlo de nuevo.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## LinuxBlues

Lo realmente extraño en mc, es que muestra un ? en lugar de ! (mostraría ! de ser un enlace simbólico roto).

Pero a mí que no me digan que un

```
rm -rf lost+found
```

no lo elimina, porque no puedo creerlo.

Create copias de seguridad e instala la copia en otra partición (de la que tendrás copia de seguridad también, espero); inicia la copia de seguridad y teclea como root 

```
rm -rf /
```

 ya verás lo que pasa    :Twisted Evil:    te quedas sin Sistema Operativo.   Este es de los típicos mensajes "Don't try this at home"    :Wink: 

Editado: Por otra parte, ¿qué estabas haciendo cuando ocurrió el "desastre"? El journaling de reiserfs no se anda con chiquitas, es decir, o escribe, o reiserfsck encuentra el fallo al vuelo, es decir, o escribe o no escribe. Mira que si te aparecen módulos por ahí... mal asunto.

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   El livecd que usaría sería el de gentoo 2005.0, que supongo que tendrá soporte (  ), la pega es que a mi eso de fsck ya me da un poco de canguis   , tantos sistemas de archivos han muerto en sus manos (Reiserfs, EXT3, EXT2)... ¿con qué opciones debería correrlo?
> 
> Gracias 
> 
> Yo arrancaria con ese LiveCD (sí tiene soporte para Reiser3 )y ejecutaria sobre la particion afectada:
> ...

 

Vale, haré lo que me dices  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Lo realmente extraño en mc, es que muestra un ? en lugar de ! (mostraría ! de ser un enlace simbólico roto).
> 
> Pero a mí que no me digan que un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No creo que deba mostrar un !, porque no es un link roto, es un fichero corrupto. En cuanto a lo de borrar el lost+found, no creas que no lo he intentado, pero es imposible (quieras o no creerlo), ya que creo que es un problema del sistema de archivos.

Ya sé que soy un inconsciente, pero la única copia de seguridad que tengo es de /etc y de /boot  :Sad: , pero algo me dice que, aún haciendo rm -rf /, no se borraría el paride.ko  :Smile: 

El reiserfsck intenta reconstruir el sistema de archivos, pero los ficheros que no puede recuperar, bien porque están corruptos o bien porque no sabe dónde colocarlos, lo mete en el lost+found, por eso me encontre los restos de un módulo allí (y de otros muchos módulos, librerías, .etc que se comportaron mejor y se dejaron borrar  :Wink: ). El relato de la catástrofe lo cuento en el primer link del post inicial  :Smile: 

Saludos y gracias

----------

## pacho2

He corrido el chequeo tal y como me lo indicaste y siempre me dice que el sistema de archivos está bien  :Crying or Very sad: , lo he corrido 6 veces y siempre me dice que no hay corrupción alguna, ¿se os ocurre alguna otra posible solución?

Muchas gracias y saludos

----------

## alexlm78

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> He corrido el chequeo tal y como me lo indicaste y siempre me dice que el sistema de archivos está bien , lo he corrido 6 veces y siempre me dice que no hay corrupción alguna, ¿se os ocurre alguna otra posible solución?
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos

 

Probaste borrar los archivos desde el cd??

----------

## pcmaster

Fíjate que Midnight Commander no te muestra que el archivo se llame paride.ko, sino ?paride.ko. El ? debe ser o bien un caracter ? o bien un caracter no imprimible. Pero el archivo no se llama paride.ko, sino ?paride.ko. prueba lo siguiente:

# rm ?paride.ko

y si no ha funcionado:

# rm *aride.ko

----------

## alexlm78

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Fíjate que Midnight Commander no te muestra que el archivo se llame paride.ko, sino ?paride.ko. El ? debe ser o bien un caracter ? o bien un caracter no imprimible. Pero el archivo no se llama paride.ko, sino ?paride.ko. prueba lo siguiente:
> 
> # rm ?paride.ko
> 
> y si no ha funcionado:
> ...

 

Puede ser una muy buena idea.    :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  ,

Me llega compañero.

----------

## pacho2

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   He corrido el chequeo tal y como me lo indicaste y siempre me dice que el sistema de archivos está bien , lo he corrido 6 veces y siempre me dice que no hay corrupción alguna, ¿se os ocurre alguna otra posible solución?
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos 
> 
> Probaste borrar los archivos desde el cd??

 

Sí, pero nada  :Sad: 

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Fíjate que Midnight Commander no te muestra que el archivo se llame paride.ko, sino ?paride.ko. El ? debe ser o bien un caracter ? o bien un caracter no imprimible. Pero el archivo no se llama paride.ko, sino ?paride.ko. prueba lo siguiente:
> 
> # rm ?paride.ko
> 
> y si no ha funcionado:
> ...

 

Parece muy interesante, voy a probar (aunque el rm -rf directorio_donde_está_el_fichero/ no me lo borra  :Sad:  )

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## alexlm78

Que tan grande es la particion donde esta el error? pregunto esto porque seria bueno que hicieras un backup de la particion y luego la formates y la recoques de nuevo.

No se si has serguido la filosofia de atener multiples particiones, al menos 4, root, boot, swap y home, claro lo ideal son una por cada cosa que necesites, osea /var /usr /opt aparte de root, boot ,swap, home.  En mi caso mi maquina personal, llamada Arwen, tiene 16 particions, eso incluye las ya  mencionadas, y una para musica, otra para videos, otra para cosas varias y asi.

Pero ya me sali del tema, intenta haceresto, no es que particion esta el error, se que es en un lost+found pero como hay uno en cada particion.

Prueba, talves te sirva de algo, mientras tanto seguimos buscando otras soluciones.

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

 *alexlm78 wrote:*   

> Que tan grande es la particion donde esta el error? pregunto esto porque seria bueno que hicieras un backup de la particion y luego la formates y la recoques de nuevo.
> 
> No se si has serguido la filosofia de atener multiples particiones, al menos 4, root, boot, swap y home, claro lo ideal son una por cada cosa que necesites, osea /var /usr /opt aparte de root, boot ,swap, home.  En mi caso mi maquina personal, llamada Arwen, tiene 16 particions, eso incluye las ya  mencionadas, y una para musica, otra para videos, otra para cosas varias y asi.
> 
> Pero ya me sali del tema, intenta haceresto, no es que particion esta el error, se que es en un lost+found pero como hay uno en cada particion.
> ...

 

Es todo /  :Sad: , unos 14 Gb de los que ayer hice un backup para probar a correr el chequeo como me dijeron en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417208-highlight-.html (también lo he preguntado en los foros de gentoo por si hay alguien más que me pueda ayudar, aunque parece que por el momento en los foros hispanos hay más actividad  :Wink: )

Yo sólo tengo 3 (más luego el / de mandriva): /, /home, /mastercd (una partición de 75 gigas en XFS, para ISOs y backups como éste). Yo no pongo muchas particiones, ya que, en otra máquina (un PMMX con Slack7.1 y con un total de 24 gigas de disco) el hacer muchas particiones sólo sirvió para que, al final, quedase un pico en cada una difícilmente aprovechable y, por tanto, perdiese capacidad "util" de disco. Seguro que al formatearla se arreglaría, pero me gustaría intentar arreglarlo sin necesidad de hacer eso.

Muchas gracias por vuestro esfuerzo en el tema  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya sé que soy un inconsciente, pero la única copia de seguridad que tengo es de /etc y de /boot , pero algo me dice que, aún haciendo rm -rf /, no se borraría el paride.ko
> 
> 

 

Pues efectivamente no se borraría, lo dije en tono de broma, pero lo cierto es que pensando un poco más en ello...

```
rm -rf /
```

 es un comando que se autodestruirá a sí mismo, en 5, 4, 3...

La razón es bien sencilla:

Cuando llega a /proc elimina su propio proceso y se detiene; ni tan siquiera llega a eliminar todo /proc y, dependiendo de los parámetros asignados al journaling, es posible hasta recuperar un sistema que se daba por perdido tras ejecutarlo.

rm es un comando que pertenece a la tradición UNIX, esto es, que hace una sola cosa, pero la hace a la perfección. Sin embargo, en los tiempos en los que se creó, a nadie podía pasársele por la cabeza que el kernel evolucionaría tanto que incluiría sistemas de ficheros virtuales (como /dev con udev, /sys y --con la Iglesia hemos topado-- /proc).

En conlusión, rm -rf / hubiese causado un auténtico desastre con un kernel Linux de la serie 1.xx.yy; pero pueden evitarse sus efectos, sin mayores consecuencias,con un kernel de la serie 2.xx (en concreto con el primero de ellos que incluyó soporte para sistemas de ficheros virtuales y /proc).

----------

## alexlm78

Lo siento pero debo decirlo,  LinuxBlues hoy si te luciste con esta explicacion, mis felicitaciones.    :Razz: 

Muy buena, aun para los que llevamos años en esto, sencillamente genial, breve, consisa, cool.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Gracias alexlm78, no veas lo que me sorprendió comprobar en un sistema que el proceso se mataba a sí mismo... y ver que quedan muchos archivos sin eliminar. Todo había sido literatura y el rm -rf / no es tan destructivo como lo pintan.   :Wink: 

Sigo tentado por el poder del lado oscuro, la próxima va a ser eliminar /etc/passwd y /etc/passwd- para ver si es posible recuperar el sistema después.   :Laughing: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Sigo tentado por el poder del lado oscuro, la próxima va a ser eliminar /etc/passwd y /etc/passwd- para ver si es posible recuperar el sistema después.  

 

Mis locuras no han llegado a ser tan locas como esto, pero no deja de llamar mucho mi intension el hacerlo, un dia de estos me instalo otro gentoo en otro HD y me uno al lado oscuro de la fuerza, pues con el original no puedo me sirve mucho.

Gracias por la idea.

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

Gracias por la explicación  :Smile: , no lo sabía

----------

